# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νέος στον Άγιο Δημήτριο (#10676)

## diabibas

Καλησπέρα,

μετά από πολύ καιρό το αποφάσισα (καθότι μένω σε ενοίκιο). Μένω στον Άγιο Δημήτριο (σύνορα με Καλαμάκι). Στο WiND είμαι ο (*diabibas #10676)*.

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει για ένα scan ??

Σας ευχαριστώ και ... καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## mihalop

Κι εγώ έψαχνα για scan Μπραχάμι και δεν ερχόταν κανείς....... μας φοβούνται!!!

Σαββάτο πρωί-μεσημέρι? Με την προυπόθεση ότι ο καιρός είναι υπέρ μας βέβαια......

----------


## costas43gr

Μολις ''λασκαρω'' λιγο απο δουλεια και δεν ριξει κανα χιονι...  ::  βλεπουμε τι γινεται.  ::  
Αντε με το καλο να συνδεθεις.

----------


## Neuromancer

μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός θα έρθουμε  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Καλώς ήρθες diabibas.
Είμαι και εγώ σχετικά νέος. Το post έπρεπε να το βάλεις στα Ν. Προάστεια.
Δες αυτό για εξοπλισμό scan http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20950
Στείλε pm στον koki μήπως μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.
Έλα σε επαφή με τους γύρω σου BB σίγουρα κάποιος θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## jkarabas

Κώστα μου φαίνεται τις ίδιες ώρες εργαζόμαστε.  ::

----------


## diabibas

Ευχαριστώ ΑΠΑΝΤΕΣ 
(ρε παιδιά ήξερα για την αμεσότατη απόκριση, μάλιστα τη διαφήμιζα αλλά τέτοιο πράγμα)  ::  

Ναι εννοείται Θεού θέλοντος και ΚΑΙΡΟΥ επιτρέποντος.

----------


## vegos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> μετά από πολύ καιρό το αποφάσισα (καθότι μένω σε ενοίκιο). Μένω στον Άγιο Δημήτριο (σύνορα με Καλαμάκι). Στο WiND είμαι ο (*diabibas #10676)*.
> 
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει για ένα scan ??
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και ... καλώς σας βρήκα!


Απ' ότι βλέπω είσαι κοντά μου...

Όμως access point δεν έχω...

95% θα βλέπεις τον Κώστα.

Αν όχι, το σκέφτομαι να στήσω ένα access point γιατί άρχισε να μαζεύεται κόσμος από την πλευρά σου  ::

----------


## diabibas

Γιάννη (jkarabas) πάντα τα μπέρδευα με τις περιοχές Βόρειες - Νότιες κλπ.

----------


## mihalop

Βεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεβαια............
σε αυτόν 3-4 εθελοντές μέσα σε 10'..........
εγώ περίμενα 3-4 μέρες και πήρα τα *@@* μου!!
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αντε να το βαλουμε Αντωνη παλκωσε κοσμος....  ::   ::

----------


## jkarabas

Μην στενοχωριέσαι λίγο πολύ όλοι γνωριζόμαστε  ::  

Πες το πρόβλημά σου και εμείς εδώ είμαστε.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Βεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεβαια............
> σε αυτόν 3-4 εθελοντές μέσα σε 10'..........
> εγώ περίμενα 3-4 μέρες και πήρα τα *@@* μου!!


Αιτηση εκανες, αριθμο πρωτοκολου πηρες, .........  ::   ::   ::  
Πλακα κανω αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και πολλα,ο χρονος ειναι ελαχιστος λογο υποχρεωσεων, το hobby μας κανουμε.  ::

----------


## Neuromancer

καλα μην τσακώνεστε βάζω και εγώ αν θέλετε 
μπουχαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## diabibas

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για σάββατο το βλέπω (εάν δεν υπάρξει πάντα πρόβλημα)


costas43gr, Neuromancer, vegos

Παιδιά να'σται καλά.

Βλέπω κοντά και τον thunder θα δούμε εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα!

----------


## jkarabas

> Γιάννη (jkarabas) πάντα τα μπέρδευα με τις περιοχές Βόρειες - Νότιες κλπ.


Δεν πειράζει γι΄αυτό είμαστε εδώ.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για σάββατο το βλέπω (εάν δεν υπάρξει πάντα πρόβλημα)
> 
> 
> costas43gr, Neuromancer, vegos
> 
> Παιδιά να'σται καλά.
> 
> Βλέπω κοντά και τον thunder θα δούμε εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα!


Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι:

costas43gr = thunder
vegos = magla
neuromancer = rainbow
thanasis = digenis

Τελικά εμείς εδώ είμαστε στον κόσμο μας ε;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jkarabas

diabibas σε βλέπω σε καμμια δεκαριά ημέρες να γίνεσαι ΒΒ  ::

----------


## Neuromancer

thuner = costas43gr
rainbow = neuromancer
vegos = magla
digenis = thanasis

 ::

----------


## Neuromancer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από diabibas
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για σάββατο το βλέπω (εάν δεν υπάρξει πάντα πρόβλημα)
> 
> 
> costas43gr, Neuromancer, vegos
> 
> Παιδιά να'σται καλά.
> 
> ...


οι απόψεις διίστανται μήπως να κάνω edit το προηγούμενο???

----------


## diabibas

kai
diabibas=diabibas

φίλος του Vabiris (παλιός εδώ) και jkarabas (πλαγκτόν σαν εμένα  ::   ::  )

----------


## Neuromancer

Μπραχάμι RuleZ

----------


## vegos

> οι απόψεις διίστανται μήπως να κάνω edit το προηγούμενο???


Άργησες χαρακτηριστικά... lol

----------


## vegos

...O macabre μας τα χαλάει λίγο ε; ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## diabibas

Ωχ! Ωχ! ακούω το μωρό (μου είπε η γυναίκα μου να δώσω γάλα και το...) έφυγα παίδες. Ευχαριστώ, τα λέμε σύντομα 

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους!!

----------


## jkarabas

Παιδιά καληνυχτώ
Κουράστηκα. Κώστα θα σε πάρω να τα πούμε για τον εξοπλισμό.
diabibas τα λέμε το πρωϊ.
Μην ξεχάσετε τον dti γιορτάζει αύριο.

ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## Neuromancer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuromancer
> 
> οι απόψεις διίστανται μήπως να κάνω edit το προηγούμενο???
> 
> 
> Άργησες χαρακτηριστικά... lol


με πλήγωσες τώρα  ::   ::

----------


## diabibas

Πήγα στο πάνω μέρος της οικοδομής (δεν το λέω ταράτσα γιατί δεν είναι) με τον φορητό και την φωτογραφική μηχανή (οπότε έβγαλα και ανέβασα κάποιες φωτογραφίες)

Με τον φορητό (για πρώτη φορά, γιατί το είχα ξανακάνει παλαιότερα) μου έβγαλε τα εξής δίκτυα.


Εντάξει το πρώτο είναι το δικό μου από τον πρώτο όροφο το router 9108
το δεύτερο και το τρίτο προφανώς κάτι αντίστοιχο.

Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση τα 2 τελευταία να είναι του AWMN? Έψαξα στο WiND τους κωδικούς και είναι αρκετά μακρυά από εμένα, ούτε οι συνδέσεις τους περνάνε από εμένα.

Εγώ έκανα βλακεία?

----------


## JollyRoger

γιατί να έκανες βλακεία? Πιθανότατα έπιασες κάποια μακρυνά σου AccessPoints που έχεις οπτική επαφή...

το θέμα είναι οτι έτσι όπως το κοιτάς, δεν έχεις μέλλον... χρειάζεσαι εξωτερική κεραία και προγραμματάκι της μορφής "Netstambler" για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα....

ps. το απο που περνάνε οι διασυνδέσεις των κόμβων, δεν έχει καμμια απολύτως σχέση! Αυτά που σκανάρεις εσύ είναι AccessPoints με 90% omni (κεραια 360μοιρών)... αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι αν έχεις οπτική επαφή με τις εν λόγω κεραίες...

----------


## diabibas

Το είδα και με με το netstubmler. Απλώς ένα scan έκανα για την ιστορία. Αλλά μάλλον σε εμένα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μπει κεραία. Αυτός που βλέπω είναι πίσω από εμένα και το σπίτι προς τα πίσω δεν έχει καθόλου πρόσβαση γιατί έχει κεραμίδι επάνω. Θα μιλήσω σήμερα με τον ιδιοκτήτη για να δω μήπως με αφήσει στο πάνω - πάνω διαμέρισμα (4 είναι όλα και όλα) ή στον ηλιακό δίπλα πάνω στα κεραμίδια (από εκεί ΔΕ θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα) Είμαι ακριβώς κάτω από την αστυνομία και από πίσω είναι ανοιχτά.

Οψόμεθα!!!

----------


## costas43gr

Με προβληματιζει που δεν επιασες καθολου το AP μου (awmn-4266) αν και κοντα δεν πρεπει να εχεις καθολου οπτικη προς τα εδω.
Αυτους που επιασες ειναι στον Ν.Κοσμο και στους Αμπελοκηπους  ::   ::  
Εχεις καποιο περασμα, καλο, για να τους πιασεις.
Αυριο αν ειναι να ριξουμε μια ματια.

----------


## lakis

Αν πιάνει τον 4097 τότε θα πρέπει να βλέπει και εμένα γιατί τον πιάνω και εγώ. Μήπως είμαστε στην ίδια ευθεία;
Λάκης ο Αφρικάνος

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αν πιάνει τον 4097 τότε θα πρέπει να βλέπει και εμένα γιατί τον πιάνω και εγώ. Μήπως είμαστε στην ίδια ευθεία;
> Λάκης ο Αφρικάνος


πώς συνεπάγεται οτι αφού βλέπετε τον ίδιο, τότε βλέπεστε και μεταξύ σας?  :: 

Mike ο εξυπνάκιας!  ::

----------


## diabibas

*Τα ευχάριστα:
*
1. Το scan έγινε. Αν και έγινε από βεράντα (γιατί από πάνω έχει κεραμίδια βρέθηκαν πάνω από 40 σήματα.
(ευχαριστώ ΠΟΛΥ τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν)

2. Ο εξοπλισμός παραγγέλθηκε, αύριο περνάω ιστό και συνεχίζω για εγκατάσταση.

3. Βρήκα άνοιγμα στα κεραμίδια όπου θα εγκαταστήσω τον ιστό, θα κάνω εκ νέου scan (με τη βοήθεια του κώστα βέβαια) από εκεί πάνω για να καταλήξουμε.

4. Ο ιδιοκτήτης πληρώνει τα υλικά (μια που του είπα ότι η κεραία της τηλεόρασης θέλει άλλαγμα και καλύτερη εγκατάσταση, αλήθεια έλεγα)

*Τα δυσάρεστα:*

1. ΔΕΝ βρίσκω pigtail

2. ΔΕΝ μου επιτρέπει να γίνω ΒΒ (ο ιδιοκτήτης, δηλαδή να βάλω ιστό με πιάτα δε μου επιτρέπει). Και θα έδινα πολύ καλό άνοιγμα προς τα κάτω που από ότι είδα στο WiND είναι πολύ ασύνδετοι στη γούβα προς παραλία.

----------


## mihalop

> 1. ΔΕΝ βρίσκω pigtail


Τί τύπου pigtail ψάχνεις??



> 2. ΔΕΝ μου επιτρέπει να γίνω ΒΒ (ο ιδιοκτήτης, δηλαδή να βάλω ιστό με πιάτα δε μου επιτρέπει). Και θα έδινα πολύ καλό άνοιγμα προς τα κάτω που από ότι είδα στο WiND είναι πολύ ασύνδετοι στη γούβα προς παραλία.


bad luck....  ::

----------


## diabibas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από diabibas
> 
> 1. ΔΕΝ βρίσκω pigtail
> 
> 
> Τί τύπου pigtail ψάχνεις??


Ψάχνω αυτό

RP-SMA Female to N Female Bulkhead 20cm

----------


## diabibas

Καλησπέρα σας σε όλους.
Σήμερα μετά από πολλές αντιξοότητες ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ!

*Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα:*

1. ΠΟΛΥ δύσκολο και επικίνδυνο το μέρος που έβαλα τον ιστό. (πρέπει να ξανανέφερα ότι από πάνω η οικοδομή έχει κεραμίδια) πολλές φορές ήμουν με το ένα πόδι στο κενό.

2. Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεται δούλευα εντελώς μόνος κάνοντας κάτι για πρώτη φορά. Θέλω να πιστέυω ότι όλα πήγαν κατ'ευχήν.

3. Μεγάλη δυσκολία στην εύρεση εξοπλισμού, για ένα κόμβο client αγόρασ υλικά από 6 διαφορετικά καταστήματα, ενώ πολλές φορέ ενώ γινόταν η παραγγελία με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο ότι τελικά ΔΕΝ υπήρχε PRIVE SHOP, ή μου έστελναν κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είχα παραγγείλει PRIVE SHOP, ή οι χρεώσεις ήταν διαφορετικές από αυτές που έλεγαν LinkShop, αδιαθεσιμότητα προϊόντων AerialNet.

4. Λόγω αδιαθεσιμότητας υλικών στο κουτί του ΑΡ έγιναν πολλές πατέντες, ελπίζωντας ότι ΟΛΑ θα πάνω καλά στη πρώτη κακοκαιρία.

5. Τα υλικά πραγματικά στοίχισαν αρκετά χρήματα σε σχέση με την αξία τους πάντα

6. Λόγω ΧΩΡΟΥ επάνω στον ιστό, που έπρεπε να μπει και της τηλεόρασης (ΔΕΝ υπήρχε χώρος για διαφορετικούς ιστούς, οπότε έπεισα τον ιδιοκτήτη ότι θέλει άλλαγμα ο ιστός της τηλεόρασης) αναγκάστικα και πήρα κεραία yagi. Η στόχευση έγινε σήμερα με λίγο βροχή και ταυτόχρονα να ρυθμίζω AP, κεραία και Laptop πάνω στα κεραμίδια.

7. Το σπίτι είναι ενοικιαζόμενο, με τους ιδιοκτήτες να μένουν στον τελευταίο όροφο ... ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.

*ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ*

1. Το OVISLINK (b, g) V.2 ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να περάσει ρεύμα σε καλώδιο UTP 45-50 μέτρων χωρίς συσκευή ΡΟΕ αλλά κατευθείαν από το καλώδιο.

2. Είναι καλό σε μερικές σημαντικές ρυθμίσεις και στοχεύσεις να βρίσκεται και κάποιος εκεί που να ξέρει.

3. Επίσης διαπίστωσα ότι ΕΘΙΣΤΙΚΑ να ανεβαίνω στα κεραμίδια, περίμενα πότε θα ξημερώσει και πότε θα κοιμηθεί η μπέμπα μου για να σκαρφαλώσω.

4. Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο για ΒΒ μιας και να πείσω τον ιδιοκτήτη να βάλω πιάτα στα κεραμίδια του και ότι ΔΕΝ θα πέσει πάνω στους ηλιακούς και στα κεφάλια μας (σαν τους γαλάτες, μη πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μας), η αλήθεια είναι ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει χώρος να μπουν σύρματόσχοινα στήριξης.

*ΕΥΚΟΛΙΕΣ*

1. Είχα 15 μέρες άδεια και όλος ο χρόνος (σχεδόν) ήταν με το μέρος μου, και προλάβαινα να εργαστώ με το φως της ημέρας.

2. Ο Κώστας (thunder #4266) ΟΣΕΣ φορές και αν τον ρώτησα κάτι ή του ζήτησα κάτι ήταν πάντα δίπλα μου (είτε με υλική υπόσταση είτε δια τηλεφώνου)

3. Η γυναίκα ΔΕΝ γκρίνιαζε!! (μη γελάτε είναι σοβαρό και αυτό  ::  )


Αυτή βέβαια τη στιγμή μένουν πολλές ρυθμίσεις να κάνω, να ενοποιήσω δίκτυα, και ΔΕΝ ξέρω που να πάω και τί να κάνω, αλλά θα τα μέαθω που θα πάει.

 ::  Πραγματικά χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα  ::  


*ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ!!*

----------


## nOiz

Καλως όρισες! Θυμάμαι κι εγώ τις πρώτες μέρες που συνδέθηκα στο AP του alasondro τέτοιες μέρες πριν 2 χρόνια, ήταν τρομερό συναίσθημα!  ::

----------


## nektariosko

> 3. Η γυναίκα ΔΕΝ γκρίνιαζε!! (μη γελάτε είναι σοβαρό και αυτό  )
> 
> 
> 
> *ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ!!*


την πρωτη φορα εφαγα 23 ημερες σαν client να συνδεθω....εμαθα πολλα ομως...μετα ειχα την βοηθεια του αλεχα και μου εμαθε και αλλα...τον ευχαριστω!!!
οσο για την γυναικα οποιος δεν ειναι παντρεμενος δεν μπορει να καταλαβει....................................σε καταλαβαινω....εμενα γκρινιαξε απο την 1 εβδομαδα!!!αλλα τωρα απολαμβανει υπηρεσιες του δικτυου....  ::  δειξτης πως να κατεβαζει κανα τραγουδακι.....θα με θυμηθεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


edit:καλως ηρθες φιλε!!!!

----------


## commando

> 2. Ο Κώστας (thunder #4266) ΟΣΕΣ φορές και αν τον ρώτησα κάτι ή του ζήτησα κάτι ήταν πάντα δίπλα μου (είτε με υλική υπόσταση είτε δια τηλεφώνου)


Τhunder for President!!!!  ::   ::  
Welcome!  ::   ::   ::

----------

